# Asmodus Minikin



## Wyni86 (24/4/16)

Hi vendors,

Can you please indicate who has stock of this mod please and pricing please?

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/4/16)

Sir vape has the tiffany colour

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ffany-blue-edition-minikin-120w-tc-by-asmodus

Better hurry, heard they stop making them due to cloning


----------



## Wyni86 (24/4/16)

I was hoping for the black or red  crapper..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (24/4/16)

Wyni86 said:


> I was hoping for the black or red  crapper..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tadaa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Wyni86 (24/4/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (24/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Tadaa!


Sunday nite jokes. 

Ecigstore has black @ R1450
http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/new-arrivals/asmodus-minikin-120w-detail
It shows a white colored one but you can only add the black one to your cart.


----------



## GreenyZA (24/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Tadaa!


Nice tank but spitback on that mouth piece is horrible. I think its because of the wide bore. The taste can also get a bit shitty if you dont clean it well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (24/4/16)

Lol @GreenyZA !


----------

